# Hybrid Wasserkühlung mit anderen block verbinden



## Technobird (11. Juni 2020)

Ist es möglich eine Hybrid Wasserkühlung mit einem anderen block zu verbinden.
Ich hab : Corsair H100x dual radiator und würde einen Block für meine GPU kaufen und alles verbinden.

Die Frage ist ob das überhaupt geht.

Ich hab in einem Youtube Video gesehen das einer das Ganze aufgemacht hat und mehr Wasser hinzugefügt hat für GPU und CPU.


----------



## Schori (11. Juni 2020)

Klar funktioniert das.
Nur ob die Pumpe im CPU Kühler genug Leistung hat auch noch eine GraKa zu kühlen ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Sinusspass (11. Juni 2020)

An sich geht das, aber wenn man nicht ohnehin Vorerfahrung mit custom Wasserkühlungen hat, würde ich das lassen. Außerdem brauchst du starken Korrosionsschutz und der 240er Radiator ist ohnehin für die meisten Gpus zu schwach.


----------



## Technobird (11. Juni 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> An sich geht das, aber wenn man nicht ohnehin Vorerfahrung mit custom Wasserkühlungen hat, würde ich das lassen. Außerdem brauchst du starken Korrosionsschutz und der 240er Radiator ist ohnehin für die meisten Gpus zu schwach.



Danke für die Antworten

Gibt es echt einen Hybrid Kühler für ASUS DUAL RTX2080 O8G overclocked? Ich finde leider nur EVGA Grafik karten Kühler, aber meine ist ASUS


----------



## Sinusspass (11. Juni 2020)

Das wäre eine Option für dich, laut Kompatibilitätsliste sollte er passen.


----------



## Technobird (11. Juni 2020)

Danke ^^


----------



## Technobird (12. Juni 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das wäre eine Option für dich, laut Kompatibilitätsliste sollte er passen.



Ich hab das hier gesehen: Corsair H55 + NZXT KRAKEN G12
Das würde ein sehr günstiger Mod sein für die Wasserkühlung einer GPU
Ich hab : ASUS DUAL RTX2080 O8G

Ich hoffe es passt da ich es schon geholt habe :/


----------



## Sinusspass (12. Juni 2020)

Bisschen wenig Radiatorfläche für ne anständige Kühlung, mehr als bei Luft solltest du nicht erwarten.


----------



## Technobird (12. Juni 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Bisschen wenig Radiatorfläche für ne anständige Kühlung, mehr als bei Luft solltest du nicht erwarten.



Also passt es eig zu meiner Grafikkarte, kann das eben nicht einschätzen


----------



## Sinusspass (13. Juni 2020)

An sich schon; es hat auch schon 300W Karten gegeben, die über einen 120er gekühlt wurden (Fury X), aber das war eben weder kühl noch leise.


----------



## Technobird (18. Juni 2020)

Ich habe meine RTX 2080 mit NZTX und Corsair hybrid CPU Kühler verbunden.
Früher 85°C in Forntite
Jetzt 69°C

Es sollte eig ok sein oder ?


----------



## Sinusspass (18. Juni 2020)

Für die Radiatorfläche ist das noch in Ordnung.


----------

